

Programmer's dark side - mgronhol
http://www.krista.cc/posts/44

======
cldrope
Oh my, some mix of mature and immature adults find it easier to poorly
communicate than to properly and patiently communicate.

They are also in a particular profession. Let's add gender for no particular
reason. This doesn't belong here.

